# Possible JB launcher and a thanks!



## nick1217

Is it possible to run the JB launcher on Zen 1.8.4.
Also thanks so much DD for keeping the vibrant running better than 90% of Android phones out there! Please let me know Br1ckd and Mr.Physco what device you're going to next!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

MP got a galaxy nexus

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Nick did you know you posted in the development section???? *facepalm* I forgive ya


----------



## Kevho00

Isn't the JB launcher the same as ICS?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick1217

Ooh I may get the s3 or Gnex.
Dougie thanks lol meant to in the lounge.
And no the JB launcher is 10x better than the ICS launcher supposedly in smoothness and speed !

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiyo

nick1217 said:


> Ooh I may get the s3 or Gnex.
> Dougie thanks lol meant to in the lounge.
> And no the JB launcher is 10x better than the ICS launcher supposedly in smoothness and speed !
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


You do know that is thanks to "project butter" right?


----------



## mr_psycho

drjjones426 said:


> MP got a galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


My GNex was a dud, so I sent it back, got a refund, and now I'm rockin' the T-Mo SGS3 in blue. Yeaaaah, Boooooooyeeeee!

MP


----------



## dougfresh

Jealousy is a sin! I'm sinning like a mofo! Lol


----------



## drizze99

mr_psycho said:


> My GNex was a dud, so I sent it back, got a refund, and now I'm rockin' the T-Mo SGS3 in blue. Yeaaaah, Boooooooyeeeee!
> 
> MP


Sweet! I hope to have that phone real soon! Costco is having a BOGO sale right now so I am working on the wife to get it. It's buy a SGSIII for 199.99 and get a SGSII for FREE after rebate!


----------



## lapdog01

drizze99 said:


> Sweet! I hope to have that phone real soon! Costco is having a BOGO sale right now so I am working on the wife to get it. It's buy a SGSIII for 199.99 and get a SGSII for FREE after rebate!


Thanx for the bogo info
Sent on the run


----------

